# Platy Pregnancy



## Quickslvr311 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey!

I have a pregnant red wag platy and Im excited to see what happens. This is the first time I have had a pregnant fish so this will be fun. 

I have everything set up but I am not so sure when to put my female in the breeder tank.

The male platy seems to be chasing her around my aquarium and I am wondering if this is bad for her stress level. I'm sure she is already stressed out enough.

Im guessing this would be a good time to take her out?


----------



## Quickslvr311 (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is a few pictures of her


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

your picture doesn't show up.....

first, you need to upload your picture to the website (in the gallery, click upload photos, then follow the directions...) then you right-click the picture and click properties. then copy what's after http:// on the reply box, you will see a yellow square with two triangles (I think they're mountains) there you will paste the link you copied..... then the picture will show!


----------



## Quickslvr311 (Sep 12, 2008)

ahhh ok I got it


----------



## Quickslvr311 (Sep 12, 2008)

she looks squared off on the bottom but shes been like that for a few days now, but still no fry. I dont want to put her in the breeder before she is ready.. any ideas?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive personally never had that problem, as long as their bellies are squared off......
try putting her in ther, but if she doesn't give birth in a few days, you can either add a little aquarium salt, and/or raise the temp. by two degrees (since you have tetras, try raising the temp first, give it a few days, then add a little aquarium salt if she still hasn't given birth. if that still doesn't work, she just may not be quite ready......). she looks great! keep up the good work!


----------



## Quickslvr311 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks! I put her in the breeding tank for the night and I think Ill leave her in there for a day or so just to see what happens. The male kept chasing her around so I felt like I ad to get one of them out of there.

Its pretty funny. Since I put the female in the 2 way breeder the male just floats up at the surface right next to her. He seems like hes just hanging out keeping her company. 

She doesn't seem too stressed out at all. So I wont feel bad leaving her in there overnight. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sweetheart (Apr 1, 2009)

Quickslvr311 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have a pregnant red wag platy and Im excited to see what happens. This is the first time I have had a pregnant fish so this will be fun.
> 
> ...


 The male has the idea he wants to breed with her again. She will get very stressed out by this. Its best to take her out of the tank, at this time. i know i had one female platy who got so stressed out she didn't make it. I got really sad, by this.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I own 3 red swag mollies and during pregnancy i kept mine in the tank with all of the other fish but i took out the males


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

a breeder box can acutally stress her out even more then just leaving her in the tank and let nature take its course. if you are trying to save all the fry you might want to make sure your tank has plenty of cover to hide in on remove her to a small tank(i use a 5.5) and check once an hr and remove her as soon as she finishs or she will start to eat them


----------

